# Which e-collar?



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I know a lot of people have tri tronics and i have heard a lot of people need them worked on every year, they are also expensive. Heard good things about dogtra but someone mentioned that the vibrate function makes them more apt to leak water and thus less reliable. Haven't heard much about sportdog but the prices are good and the new waterfowl camo one looks tempting. This will be mostly used for a waterfowl hunting with some upland, just a 1 dog unit.

thoughts? i'm leaning towards dogtra or sportdog due to being broke


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Here is a topic about this...

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ght=dogtra

I have the dogtra 200 NCP two-dog version. I love it. I've owned it for 3 years and it's been through everything...water, snow, ice and it's held up great. When I worked at Cabela's this was by far our best selling collar and our customers provided great feedback. I like the dial feature as highlighted at the above link.

Best of luck in your decision...

Mike


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks that was the one i was originally leaning towards but the sportdog caught my eye, I dont know why i didn't read that thread before sorry for the repetitiveness.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I run the EDT 100 on both of my dogs and its has been great. All my buddies run tritronics and have had to have work done on them. I have owned one collar for almost 6 years and nothing wrong (knock on wood) and the other for 3 years. Best $200/collar I ever bought.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

I use a Dogtra also, had been using a Tri-Tronics for years, but always had problems. The problems did not concern me, it was the customer service that was a horrible experience for me.

I have been using a Dogtra 2000 NC. No problems so far, so I can't comment on their customer service.

Hydro - who does not understand why collars have "vibration" or "noise" gimmicks attached to them. Nagging is counterproductive to dog training - have a standard!


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

I also run a dogtra (1700 NCP) and love it. No problems with it at all.

Hydro- The pro that helped me introduce my dog to the e-collar recommended getting a collar with a page (vibrate or tone) feature. He however never uses it as a "warning". Like you said when dog training there's little time for begging and warnings. He uses the pager feature exclusively as an extension of the "here or come" command. After working this way I find it as an awesome tool. It really comes in handy at the park or in an area where there are a lot of people, dogs, commotion whatever. I just hit the page and the dog comes back, no yelling or whistle needed.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have a 10 year old Tritronisc that is pretty good and a brand new Sport Dog 2000 that is the schizzle!!!


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

Fo' rizzle dizzle, the SportDog 2000 is the schizzle?

:beer:

I have a Dogtra 1700NCP that has worked well for me. The LCD display and rheostat dial with 127 levels of stimulation are all great features.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I have had a tritronics Upland special for 4 years and have had no work done to it. I lost the antennae once I think that is my fault though. when my dad got rid of his dog, he also gave me his, so now I have 2, was thinking of putting one in the classifieds but with all the Dogtra lovers I might as well keep it as a backup


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I have the tritronics upland special xls and no problems at all. You do have to keep it on the charger or it will lose it's memory and then you have to send it to the factory. Mine had lost it before I bought it new, so tritronics paid for everything. No problems with it and I bought a 3" antennae that works like a dream.

Don't buy a sport dog in my opinion. My buddy bought one and has to crank it way up for his lab to even look his way. We put on the upland special and he only needed a 3 to turn his head.

Good Hunting.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

picked up the dogtra 200ncp gold a couple days ago... haven't used it yet just put it on my dog unactivated during sessions now so he doesn't get too collar wise. I had to turn it up to a 3 to even feel a shock, hope its got enough to get his attention. :beer:


----------

